# Internet über TV-Leitung: 40m Koax-Kabel = hoher Signalverlust?



## PrimeCool3r (16. November 2009)

*Internet über TV-Leitung: 40m Koax-Kabel = hoher Signalverlust?*

Hallo,

Ich habe da mal ein Anliegen bezüglich Internet über TV-Leitung. Zur Vorgeschichte: In dem 500 Seelen Doft, dass meine Heimat ist, bekommt man grade so DSL 384. Das ist im Zeitalter von 110MB Grafikkarten Treiber mehr als hinderlich. Als mir dann ein bekannter begeistert von Unitymedia erzählte, die ihm eine 20k Leitung ermöglichten, bin ich sehr neugierig geworden. Kurze Zeit nach dem Anruf kam schon das Angebot. So weit so gut.. Jetzt zum eigentlichen Problem:

Unser Haus bestizt keine eigenen Fernsehkabel Anschluss. Der Anschluss sitzt im Haus meiner Großeltern, was allerdings kein großes Hinderniss darstellt da es sich um einen Anbau handelt. Es müssten vom Anschluss bis zum Routerstandort ca. 40m Kabel gelegt werden. Diverse Leerrohre sind vorhanden, also ist das legen auch nicht das Problem. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage des Signalverlustes:

_Sind bei 40m Koax Kabel mehrere Verstärker notwendig?

_Das wars eigentlich schon.. Schonmal danke im Vorraus für die Antworten.

MfG Alex


----------



## taks (16. November 2009)

*AW: Internet über TV-Leitung: 40m Koax-Kabel = hoher Signalverlust?*

Sofern das Kabel sauber angeschlossen ist, ist das kein Problem.
Jedoch solltest du auch wissen was du da anschliesst.
Sonst hast du am Ende den falschen Pegel beim Kabelmodem.


----------



## dot (16. November 2009)

*AW: Internet über TV-Leitung: 40m Koax-Kabel = hoher Signalverlust?*

Die ganze Geschichte sollte weniger Stoeranfaellig als DSL sein, von daher glaube ich nicht, dass Probleme auftreten werden. Zur Not koenntest du ja immer noch den Router im Nachbarhaus platzieren und ein LAN-Kabel ziehen oder nicht?


----------



## midnight (16. November 2009)

*AW: Internet über TV-Leitung: 40m Koax-Kabel = hoher Signalverlust?*

Ich würde den Router direkt dort anklemmen und ein Lankabel zu dir ziehen, da haste auf keinen Fall Verluste.

so far


----------



## PrimeCool3r (16. November 2009)

*AW: Internet über TV-Leitung: 40m Koax-Kabel = hoher Signalverlust?*

Das mit dem Anklemmen will der Techniker von Unitymedia machen.. 

Ich habe auchschon darüber nachgedacht den Router dort zu plazieren.. allerdings.. naja.. das ist nen Keller bj. 1780.. Ich denke ihr wisst was das bedeutet.. sehr kalt und sehr feucht..

MfG


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. November 2009)

*AW: Internet über TV-Leitung: 40m Koax-Kabel = hoher Signalverlust?*



PrimeCool3r schrieb:


> Ich habe auchschon darüber nachgedacht den Router dort zu plazieren.. allerdings.. naja.. das ist nen Keller bj. 1780.. Ich denke ihr wisst was das bedeutet.. sehr kalt und sehr feucht..
> 
> MfG


Eigentlich reicht es ja,wenn du nur das kabelmodem dort unterbringst.Die kälte ist da vieleicht noch garnicht mal verkehrt,nur gegen die feutigkeit müßtest du was machen.
Wenn du wirklich ein koax-kabel ziehen willst,dann spare aber bloß nicht daran.Hatte erst bei einem kollegen den fall,das er billiges sat-kabel genommen hat und da dann irgendwie nach 10m schon nix mehr ankahm.(er hat inet aus der tv-dose)Dementsprechend halte ich es für das beste,das du bei sowas (wenn du es schon versuchen willst)wenigstens doppelt geschirmtes,digitaltaugliches koax-kabel nimmst.


----------



## taks (16. November 2009)

*AW: Internet über TV-Leitung: 40m Koax-Kabel = hoher Signalverlust?*

Doppelt geschirmt


----------



## midnight (16. November 2009)

*AW: Internet über TV-Leitung: 40m Koax-Kabel = hoher Signalverlust?*

Naja also wie feucht isses da unten denn? Normalerweise sollte das kein Problem darstellen.

so far


----------



## NCphalon (17. November 2009)

*AW: Internet über TV-Leitung: 40m Koax-Kabel = hoher Signalverlust?*

Ob's ein Problem ist oder nicht, verrät euch bald das rote Licht^^

Ne ma im Ernst das Modem sollte im Keller aufstellbar sein, wenn die Luftfeuchtigkeit die angegebenen Extremwerte net überschreitet un es net anfängt im Keller zu frieren (sonst kannste darauf Eisblumen pflücken).

Wenn es net gehen sollte is en gutes Coax-Kabel als Verlängerung kein Problem, auf dem Weg zum Haus steht ja auchnet alle 10m en Verstärker.


----------



## PrimeCool3r (17. November 2009)

*AW: Internet über TV-Leitung: 40m Koax-Kabel = hoher Signalverlust?*

OK danke.. werde gucken wo ich nen gutes Kabel herbekomme.. Das mit dem Modem im Keller hat sich sowieso erledigt weil ja die Telefone daran angeschlossen werden müssen, oder nicht?

Und nochmal ein dickes *DANKE!!

*MfG


----------

